# Free Cuba Torpedo Cigar Review - you get what you pay for



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i bought a box cheap. a smoke the first 2 and was like smoking a dishrag rolled up. total blah. no taste, flavor or smoke hardly. forget about free...

Read the full review here: Free Cuba Torpedo Cigar Review - you get what you pay for


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> i bought a box cheap. a smoke the first 2 and was like smoking a dishrag rolled up. total blah. no taste, flavor or smoke hardly. forget about free...
> 
> Read the full review here: Free Cuba Torpedo Cigar Review - you get what you pay for


Are they really that bad? How many do you have? I'm always up for trying a couple (some initially and some aged) to see. I know reviews are good and HEAVILY influence my buying, but I like to see for myself. I've had a few I've aged out and they turn out okay... at least golf course stuff. Let me know if you really do want to rid yourself of them. I always have friends who like cigarettes who'll smoke almost anything which keeps them away from my premo stuff. Let me know.


----------

